

The fireworks continue at eBay/Craigslist trial with cross-exam of eBay exec - grellas
http://www.law.com/jsp/article.jsp?id=1202436215251&src=EMC-Email&et=editorial&bu=Law.com&pt=LAWCOM%20Newswire&cn=NW_20091210&kw=Counsel%20for%20eBay%20Endures%20Fiery%20Cross-Examination%20by%20Craigslist%20Lawyer

======
ilamont
Background:

<http://www.craigslist.org/about/press/ebay.stake>

Note the following:

"When he originally gave a stake in Craigslist to the executive that sold his
shares to eBay, Mr. Newmark said, he never expected them to be worth anything.
"I made a gift of some equity in craigslist to a guy who was working with me
at the time," Mr. Newmark wrote on his Internet blog (www.cnewmark.com). "I
figured it didn't matter, since everyone agreed that the equity had only
symbolic value, not dollar value."

------
sachinag
Read Ina Steiner's live tweets for coverage. It's exceptional:
<http://twitter.com/AuctionBytes>

